# ***OFFICIAL*** Kelvin Gastelum vs. Uriah Hall Thread



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*TUF 17 Finale*​_Note from Toxic, post edited due to messed up merge._


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel like Kelvin will pull off the upset via TKO GNP r3


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hall is probably gonna win this but Gastelum shouldn't be overlooked. Gastelum has solid power and good grappling, and is only at the age of 21. I think this kid can go pretty high up the rankings in 3 or 4 years time.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Gastelum. I think he's going to put on a pace that Hall can't handle. Hall will gas out sometime in the second, and Gastelum will get the late rear naked.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Kelvin is very much a dark horse but I just can't look past Uriah. Especially after that fight with Dylan. He was so composed as he picked him apart.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*TUF 17 Finale*​


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I voted Kelvin.

He's got all god given talent in the world and he's at an age where he'll be listening to his coaches and following through on a game plan.

This fights going to the ground, if it does I see kelvin getting the W.

If it turns out that Uriah has great TDD then he'll mostly likely knock Kelvin out.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hall is probably too much for Kelvin at this stage - To be honest i'm not bothered who wins its just nice to see 2 really talented guys coming out of TUF, Its been a while!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this fight. I actually agree with Dana White this season of the Ultimate fighter was one of the best especially in the last couple years. I have to go with Uriah in this one but I think Kelvin has a chance to win if he uses his brute strength and can get on the inside.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Hall is probably too much for Kelvin at this stage - To be honest i'm not bothered who wins its just nice to see 2 really talented guys coming out of TUF, Its been a while!


I like your boat, gonna hop right on it.

it's gonna be a great fight, if Hall wins, it'll be in spectacular fashion, if kelvin wins, it'll be a war

I say we win by FOTN :thumb01:

that said, I think Hall is the clear favorite here, but who knows what's gonna happen come fight night. so if I had to pick, probably Hall by brutal KO at the beginning of the 2nd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Hall will be able to keep Kelvin at bay with those jabs, out-strike him, and get the win. But as others have said, I'll not overlook Kelvin. Both have been very impressive.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

I ended up banking on kelvin going to the finals, this kid has tons of potential! Im 23 man...its always wierd to see fighters who have pretty much my age fighting in the ufc haha, i feel like ive done nothing with my life 

Anyway, back on topic! I think Hall takes this...im buying his hype, i remember seeing his figh to get into the house (wich he won via UD ) and i called him mini kongo, i told my brother and my friends mini kongo should be the coaches 1st pick cause he was going to destroy lol, his striking is very impressive, not just technique wise but Hall has a high fight IQ, hes calm, knows how to keep guys guessing, knows when to throw to the body, has great footwork, works good angles, has good timing and distance...the dude is ready, all he needs is better wrestling, but its not terrible...especially for MW. I want to see him against Okami...that would be his toughest test, if he gets passed Okami hes already legit IMO

Kelvin does have the talent to pull off an upset, wouldnt be surprised, hes a tough guy that charges you, heavy hands, great scrambles....but i see him losing and dropping to WW


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Hall will win. I like both Gastelum and Hall, but I think Hall's striking and experience will be the deciding factor here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I feel like Kelvin will pull off the upset via TKO GNP r3


I really hope so. I didn't watch the whole season, but I liked that kid from the first show. 

Plus the Hall hype is crazy. My casual MMA fan friends seem to think Hall could already be a contender. Asked me how he has 2 losses. I guess flashy striking and KOing quitting cans means contender these days. 

I hope the world gets a wake up call here. Maybe Dana will froth at the mouth over Kelvin then. But probably not, since he doesn't do spinning shit.



K-R Blitz said:


> Kelvin is very much a dark horse but I just can't look past Uriah. Especially after that fight with Dylan. He was so composed as he picked him apart.


The fight where the last pick of the season just sat at range and didn't throw hardly any punches or try for many TDs? I think Hall did what he had to, circle and jab him up. But Dylan put up no resistance.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That's because Hall broke him early. Stop hating, Jonny.

That 'last pick of the season' beat the number one pick of the season.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's because Hall broke him early. Stop hating, Jonny.
> 
> That 'last pick of the season' beat the number one pick of the season.


Stop gargling his balls.

I'm not hating. I am calling out hype where I see it. It is done routinely on this forum.

Broke him? Dylan did nothing from the start. He stayed right in Uriah's range like he is Josh Koscheck. Until he got the easy TD. Then he basically quit....just like Bubba did before he even entered the cage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Stop gargling his balls.
> 
> I'm not hating. I am calling out hype where I see it. It is done routinely on this forum.
> 
> Broke him? Dylan did nothing from the start. He stayed right in Uriah's range like he is Josh Koscheck. Until he got the easy TD. Then he basically quit....just like Bubba did before he even entered the cage.


I'm not 'gargling his balls' 

I respect potential. We only get so many promising fighters out of the TUF franchise. I'm not going to dump all over the man because a couple of your friends think he's the next Anderson Silva and it's eating you up inside. 

Most people on this forum see him for what he is. Promising. You can make a bigger story out of it all you want.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/125930-uriah-hall-vs-anderson-silva.html

Oh, yeah... look at all of that 'routine hype' for Hall :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not 'gargling his balls'
> 
> I respect potential. We only get so many promising fighters out of the TUF franchise. I'm not going to dump all over the man because a couple of your friends think he's the next Anderson Silva and it's eating you up inside.
> 
> Most people on this forum see him for what he is. Promising. You can make a bigger story out of it all you want.


I'm not "hating" :sarcastic12:

Who's making a big deal out of it? You are. I gave my opinion and you dropped the "hater" card on me. :thumb02: You are the mad one. As you double post. Haha


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

:sarcastic11:

I'm sorry your three 'casual MMA' friends have you so peeved at Hall. But you needn't cry anymore... most of us don't see him KOing Anderson anytime soon.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hall via Devastating KO rd 1. Complete with Dana White BJ at the end.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Dana will be pissed off if Kelvin wins. He's quiet, shy, humble and pretty dry (which is why I like him). Hall is much more marketable. A bullied immigrant who became an MMA competitor with a much more colorful personality and much more fan-friendly style. Dana is drooling over Hall because he sees dollar signs, and Dana has become all about money these days.

Like I said I don't want either of them to lose, but I'm almost rooting for Kelvin just because I want to see the look on Dana's face.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Voted for Hall.
I hope Kevin wins though.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Without question two of the best TUF finalist in years... both with massive potential to go far. I personally think Uriah is going to take this match, but it won't set Kelvin back very much at all.

Does anyone know if Kelvin normally fights at MW... like so many TUF alums, I see him dropping down right after the finale... but that's just a feeling.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think Kelvin's wrestling is all that good. His strength is that he isn't terrible anywhere. Hall's TDD should be good enough to keep it standing for the most part. Hall just needs to avoid giving up his back and he should win.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm expecting Hall to win just like everyone else is ,and i think it all depends on Hall's TDD imo because Kelvin can take a shot or two but won't last with Hall for 3 rounds.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Kelvin's a really bright prospect but Uriah's winning this comfortably imo. Kelvin might even take him down but Uriah showed that he can throw subs off his back and can hurt people there as well. I think he'll finish it in the second.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

the ultimate said:


> Kelvin's a really bright prospect but Uriah's winning this comfortably imo. Kelvin might even take him down but Uriah showed that he can throw subs off his back and can hurt people there as well. I think he'll finish it in the second.


yah that's the thing he might waste rounds trying to sub Kelvin and might even end up losing a round,Uriah needs to keep this fight standing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Kelvin wins by looking enough like Chris Weidman to scare Uriah.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

This fight won't even be close. Kelvin will take him down at will and beat Hall up on the ground. Perhaps even pulling off a finish. 

I'm astounded at the level of hype Hall has been receiving. Sure he deserved all the plaudits for his outstanding spinning heel kick KO, but mentioning him in the same sentence as Anderson Silva after a couple of wins on the Ultimate Fighter is ludicrous. I believe he has gaping holes in his game which will be exploited tomorrow night. 

Stylistically it's a horrible fight for Hall.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Parky-RFC said:


> This fight won't even be close. Kelvin will take him down at will and beat Hall up on the ground. Perhaps even pulling off a finish.
> 
> Stylistically it's a horrible fight for Hall.


Because as we've seen he's easy to takedown and can't do anything off of his back... oh wait. It was the other way around wasn't it?

Kelvin actually hasn't shown great takedowns where as Hall has actually shown nice tdd and a horrifying game off of his back. It's not like we haven't seen Hall chuck Dylan across the cage to defend a td or actually stop a takedown attempt from Chris Wiedman - a far superior wrestler to Kelvin. We definitely haven't seen anything to imply that Kelvin will take Hall down at will or that he will have his way with him once it hits the mat.

Could Kelvin win? Yeah but I think this fight is a lot more dangerous for him than for Hall. Hall's ability to screw up his opponent's rhythm is dangerous - especially for someone looking to shoot. If Kelvin's timing gets controlled by Uriah he is going to eat something bad coming in.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

As a gambling man I see a bit of value on Kelvin at +330, but certainly expect a Uriah win. He'll use calculated aggression so I'm although I'm not sure he'll stop Kelvin, I expect his TDD to be on point and his striking and ridiculous reach (for someone 6 feet tall) to play a huge role. If I'm not mistaken it's 80 inches. That's Bones level of craziness. 8 inches more than your height. I'm 6 feet tall and my reach is 71 inches or just below average. It seems high end Mixed Martial Artists seem to have that extra reach advantage in most cases.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hall but will be putting some money down on Kelvin. albeit a small bet.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I just like both guys & hope they both go far in the UFC. TUF found some good fighters this time around. Nice for a change.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

either way the most excited I have been for a TUF finale since like season 4.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uriah's mom sounds like Calypso from Pirates of the Caribbean 2.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

May regret it but took Uriah by Ko. Small $25 play. Lets go boys. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like the hype got to Hall's head. Tried to pull an Anderson Silva on the cage there.

EDIT: Wow he's still doing it. Even after getting caught.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Way, way, way too early for Uriah to be playing the hands down headbobbing game. especially against the damn cage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

man if i lose my million over this i am gonna shit


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cue Jonny to derail the hype train


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow not going the way I thought it would at all.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What the hell kind of gameplan is this by Hall?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol. Uriah outclassed/outworked hard so far. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hall is way too worried about Gastelum's wrestling.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Get angry, Hall!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Uriah keeps putting his hands down when Kelvin attacks. I was complaining about him doing that before, but I thought he might have learned not to do it. Kelvin hits hard, Uriah should respect his power.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uriah literally kicked Kelvin once his leg buckled and he was limping the rest of the round.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like Kelvin got Hall's attention. Maybe Hall will come out fighting in the 2nd...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Get angry, Hall!


he really drove through on that TD, but that round was kelvin's.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That was like a Goldberg spear, lol.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow great start so far. Hall still looked sharp though after he got up. I thought he would gas out.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Please dont come out and use the spiders striking defence in the second. You're not there, son. No one else is...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

First round 10-9 Kelvin. Uriah should smarten up a little bit. He's not fighting very intelligently.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Way, way, way too early for Uriah to be playing the hands down headbobbing game. especially against the damn cage.


It's especially funny considering he literally never moves his head.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hall is ******* around too much. This fight is already over.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Chael has to smile a little at how this is going. For all his lauding of uriah, the wrestler with relentless pace is winning 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It's especially funny considering he literally never moves his head.


he looked like he sure thought it was


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Luke was right. Hall is dumb as hell. Can't believe he keeps doing the hands down shit even after losing the first.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Why does Uriah keep backing himself up against the cage? He's not Anderson Silva, that could cost him the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Hall is ******* around too much. This fight is already over.


Yeah I'm not sure if he just wanted to look like a ninja to the crowd in his first actual UFC fight or if he's trying to psych Kelvin out, maybe both, but its causing some problems for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's a case of Kelvin's actually being good and Hall letting the Anderson Silva talk go to his head. This is one of the stupidest game plans I've ever seen.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think it's a case of Kelvin's actually being good and Hall letting the Anderson Silva talk go to his head. This is one of the stupidest game plans I've ever seen.


Well Uriah's actually doing well at Kelvin's game now
WOW suplex!!!!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Sick suplex but hall needs to finish or kelvin wins. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn that's some strength.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Round one to Kelvin.
Round two to Hall.

Neither of these two will ever be contenders.
This is especially bad for Hall because now he's in a lose/lose situation. Even if he wins his hype train will have been derailed significantly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't even know... 1-1?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice suplex. Uriah took this round, although he needs to start fighting like he's in a fight. He's not on that level yet where he can just show boat blatantly and get away with it like Anderson Silva. I don't know what he's thinking.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Hall doesn't have the greatest defense in the world. He has some decent head movement every now and then, but he always evades and moves straight back. Every opponent that was able to throw multiple shots at him managed to tag him a few times.

He's gotten by on a lot of athletic ability and hype.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uriah has pretty amazing talent.

Obvious hard worker and training room phenom and it shows in the cage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hall has skills but he isn't as good as he thinks he is...

Lets see if he can pull this off, he might have stolen the 2nd round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I am in Hall's corner I am telling him to try and finish I am not sure he isn't down 2-0 though I think its 1-1.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

boatoar said:


> Sick suplex but hall needs to finish or kelvin wins.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


:laugh:

Hall won the second round going away.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda think the crowd is getting to Hall he looked upset when they boo'd him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

uriahs strikes are losing pep.... tired?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Get some, get some!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Sick reversal from Hall.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

For the record that was awesome lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Chael did to good of a job building Uriah's confidence.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Kelvin is starting to think too much. Uriah's feints are getting to him.

Time to go Mini-Cain and just walk through Hall if he wants the win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And Hall just lost the fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Congrats to Kelvin. He deserves this. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like Kelvin will get the upset!

EDIT: What is up with tonight? Every single fight has been amazing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

very close fight, it shouldnt have been close. stupid hall, stupid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Crappy ending to a great season. I'm done with UFC. I wanted to believe!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Entertaining stuff.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, lets go to a sudden victory round, this fight ain't over yet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wow who would have thought Hall was gonna get beat?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

They sure talk about sudden victory round a lot. No 10-8s there whatsoever. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Kelvin 29-28 by a hair.
Won't be surprised or upset if Uriah takes this though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it was a clear win for Kelvin.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Get ready for disgusted dana face. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I still thought Hall narrowly took it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure if Kelvin will ever be real good. But I bet he will be a welterweight from here forward and that will help him a bunch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Win or lose I think Kelvin should consider 170.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I give it to Uriah


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow incredible fight. They both are very clearly talented. Tons of great strikes and reversals from Uriah, a ton of aggression and wonderfully orchestrated take-downs from Kelvin.


It's like a mini Weidman and mini Silva. I can see in 2-3 years these guys being top 5 or so.


edit: I have it for Kelvin 29-28 and people remember the kid's only 21.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> I still thought Hall narrowly took it.


I think Hall had a couple good moments, but overall Kelvin controlled the pace and I think he had more success.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It seems like Hall cost himself the win. Kept his hands down half the time, willingly put his back up against the cage, and didn't really show urgency much. He had a nice suplex, and got a quick take down in the third after Kelvin took him down and he scrambled back up, but those moments were few and far between. Let's see if his short flurry when he got that early take down could be enough.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Going into this fight I figured Hall was going to get crushed by the gutsy wrestler who wouldn't be afraid of fighting him. Hall is really crazy good and he looked much improved grappling-wise than from his last fight on the show. 

Both guys belong in the UFC, Hall probably has the potential to be a world-beater but he needs to keep his head screwed on straight. Kelvin is one of those fighters who could beat anyone on any night, you can never count him out.

I think Kelvin wins 29-28.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Really disappointed Hall didn't fight smarter. The guy is so talented but relies too much on getting inside his opponents head and having them give up. Kelvin let Hall get in his head a little but wasn't willing to give up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

****!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Judges got it right, Hall was his own worst enemy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kelvin won that fight on that last double leg at the end. Gutsy performance.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> wow who would have thought Hall was gonna get beat?


Myself and few others as well. Not like this came completely out of nowhere. Kelvin had the wrestling/cardio to pull it off.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha well I guess the "hands down & backing against the fence" plan didn't work out so well!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...I'm not sure I know what to say beyond that.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Aww, he's all emotional. He's a good and tough kid, I'm glad Kelvin got the win. He deserved it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Agh of course.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> It seems like Hall cost himself the win. Kept his hands down half the time, willingly put his back up against the cage, and didn't really show urgency much. He had a nice suplex, and got a quick take down in the third after Kelvin took him down and he scrambled back up, but those moments were few and far between. Let's see if his short flurry when he got that early take down could be enough.


This. Much of Kelvin's success was because of Hall doing stupid shit. I don't know what people have been telling him in the months since the season finished but his decisions were nothing like how he fought on TUF.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Myself and few others as well. Not like this came completely out of nowhere. Kelvin had the wrestling/cardio to pull it off.


Kelvin is good, but most of his takedowns came from Hall backing himself up against the cage and waving Kelvin in. Hall obviously didn't watch Silva/Overeem. Arrogance costs people fights.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Zingano and Kelvin won.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Wow incredible fight. They both are very clearly talented. Tons of great strikes and reversals from Uriah, a ton of aggression and wonderfully orchestrated take-downs from Kelvin.
> 
> 
> It's like a mini Weidman and mini Silva. I can see in 2-3 years these guys being top 5 or so.
> ...


Regardless of age Kelvin has very little talent and likely won't do well against seasoned fighters.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Darn Hall thought you won this.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I gave it to Kelvin without a doubt. Questionable fighting tactics from Hall though, I hope how he fought wasn't the gameplan from his coaches.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad Kelvin won.
Normally I love to root against the minority that everyone loves to feel sorry for, but I feel really bad for Hall. He's a good guy with some talent and a good attitude. If he can get it together mentally and improve his TDD, I think he could be good. I still don't think he's top five material like a lot of people do. 

Kelvin should definitely consider 170.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Could not happen to a guy who seem like more of a genuinely good guy who deserves it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> haha well I guess the "hands down & backing against the fence" plan didn't work out so well!


Yeah I don't particularly understand why any striker would want to put themselves against the cage where they can be grabbed.

Anderson did it because he was apparently a much a better wrestler than Stephan Bonnar.



Ari said:


> Glad Kelvin won.
> Normally I love to root against the minority.




:confused02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's good on Kelvin. 

I hope Hall gets his head/gameplans together though. that was... dumb.

Both good guys IMO.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah I don't particularly understand why any striker would want to put themselves against the cage where they can be grabbed.
> 
> Anderson did it because he was apparently a much a better wrestler than Stephan Bonnar.
> 
> ...


Uriah was acting like he was Anderson Silva... but he doesn't have the skills to do that yet. I have no idea why Uriah wasn't more active... even his corner was telling him to stop playing around between rounds.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I think as I recover from a mild state of shock I agree with those who say Kelvin earned it.

I think Hall needs to work on his focus and TD defense. It was close, but Kelvin seemed to want it more, I agree with the decision.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder what Uriah is thinking right now. He seemed genuinely happy for Kelvin, so that's good. He must feel like he beat himself there though. If he doesn't, I don't know what to say.

Still happy for Kelvin. He seems like a good kid and a hard worker.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Crester said:


> Uriah was acting like he was Anderson Silva... but he doesn't have the skills to do that yet. I have no idea why Uriah wasn't more active... even his corner was telling him to stop playing around between rounds.


Hall for some stupid reason obviously thought he was significantly better then Kelvin and wanted to make his first UFC fight memorable by pulling off Silva like antics.

It backfired though because he underestimated Kelvin and overestimated his own skills.

Hopefully he learned his lesson from this fight and will go back to just trying to destroy people instead of trying to humiliate them.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He needs to realize how much he cost himself by acting like an idiot. No one gives a rat's behind about TUF titles anymore, as half of the TUF winners have been cut. But Dana was ready to make this kid a star. 

Though in hindsight, that might have been even worse for Hall's career. Maybe he needed this loss.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Hall's tactics were baffling. The lack of aggression, backing up towards the fence constantly... it was insane. It was literally the blueprint for how to lose this fight. I'm not upset that Kelvin won because like him. It's just the manner of Hall's loss that bothers me. If they had both fought as hard as they could and Kelvin won - awesome. But Hall was doing a bad Silva impression and Kelvin still barely won.

I just don't know what to think.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He needs to realize how much he cost himself by acting like an idiot. No one gives a rat's behind about TUF titles anymore, as half of the TUF winners have been cut. But Dana was ready to make this kid a star.
> 
> Though in hindsight, that might have been even worse for Hall's career. Maybe he needed this loss.


TUF contracts are actually not that good, in a couple fights Hall could easily be getting a new contract for more than Kelvin is making, look at what Roy Nelson was making. He may not be really "losing" that much.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He needs to realize how much he cost himself by acting like an idiot. No one gives a rat's behind about TUF titles anymore, as half of the TUF winners have been cut. But Dana was ready to make this kid a star.
> 
> Though in hindsight, that might have been even worse for Hall's career. Maybe he needed this loss.


I was thinking that actually. This loss could be a good thing. Stops the hype a little so he can natural develop more as a fighter and not be pushed too fast.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Hall's tactics were baffling. The lack of aggression, backing up towards the fence constantly... it was insane. It was literally the blueprint for how to lose this fight. I'm not upset that Kelvin won because like him. It's just the manner of Hall's loss that bothers me. If they had both fought as hard as they could and Kelvin won - awesome. But Hall was doing a bad Silva impression and Kelvin still barely won.
> 
> I just don't know what to think.


This is my issue. One fighter coming to win and the other coming to show off just takes all of the steam out of the fight. Frankly, this fight raised more questions than it answered.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I figured Hall would just KO Kelvin from his back.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm disillusioned. This has me shook. The only thing that can cheer me up is Sonnen winning the LHW Championship.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This is my issue. One fighter coming to win and the other coming to show off just takes all of the steam out of the fight. Frankly, this fight raised more questions than it answered.


Exactly. It should have been an awesome fight but instead we got whatever that was. How much of what we saw was Uriah letting the pressure or hype get to him and how much was actually Kelvin? That fight - no matter how many times you watch it - will never answer those questions. Just a shitty ending to an otherwise amazing season of TUF.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm disillusioned. This has me shook. The only thing that can cheer me up is Sonnen winning the LHW Championship.


Yeah I am upset too I liked Hall.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well at least we shouldn't be getting anymore is Uriah ready for Anderson Silva threads.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

We should have never had those threads in the first place.

This was a very weird loss, but I still hope it ends up working out. I think he has potential, and maybe this loss will slow things down a little bit. People were pushing him too much as a contender despite how green he is. He showed tonight that he isn't mentally ready to be a contender yet, and with some time, who knows. I see him staying around and getting a slower build up. This weird loss could be a blessing in disguise and a learning experience for him. He's not Anderson Silva.

I still want to know what he is thinking right now.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Spilt decision but it wasn't that close. Clear 2-1 victory for my pal Kelvin. I thought it was pretty obvious how that fight was going to pan out. Cheers for the £300 profit mate.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Parky-RFC said:


> Spilt decision but it wasn't that close. Clear 2-1 victory for my pal Kelvin. I thought it was pretty obvious how that fight was going to pan out. Cheers for the £300 profit mate.


You knew Hall was going to come in, fight arrogantly, put his back towards the cage, drop his hands, and hand Kelvin the first round on a silver platter? Are you a witch?!


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You knew Hall was going to come in, fight arrogantly, put his back towards the cage, drop his hands, and hand Kelvin the first round on a silver platter? Are you a witch?!


As I stated in post 30, it was a bad match-up for Hall. I knew Kelvin would apply pressure, take him down and work from there. I was impressed with some of Halls grappling, but ultimately Kelvins wrestling/forward pressure won him the fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Parky-RFC said:


> As I stated in post 30, it was a bad match-up for Hall. I knew Kelvin would apply pressure, take him down and work from there. I was impressed with some of Halls grappling, but ultimately Kelvins wrestling/forward pressure won him the fight.


Incorrect. Hall's inexplicable tactics won Kelvin the fight and even with that Kelvin barely won a split decision. Hell if it wasn't for that last double leg Uriah would be the TUF champion right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Parky-RFC said:


> As I stated in post 30, it was a bad match-up for Hall. I knew Kelvin would apply pressure, take him down and work from there. I was impressed with some of Halls grappling, but ultimately Kelvins wrestling/forward pressure won him the fight.


Fair enough. I do see it differently, but that's me. Hall was easily able to keep Kelvin at bay when he actually started utilizing his kicks and jabs, and he took Kelvin down and slammed him as though it was nothing. Kelvin's best moments came when Hall stood against the cage and practically waved him in, hands down, chin out. His attempting to fight like Anderson Silva saw Kelvin score a haymaker and a couple of takedowns in that first round, which is where Hall lost this fight. 

Kelvin's a good kid with talent, and I'm not upset to see him win. Far from it. But I don't feel as though we got the fight we ought to have.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Incorrect. Hall's inexplicable tactics won Kelvin the fight and even with that Kelvin barely won a split decision. Hell if it wasn't for that last double leg Uriah would be the TUF champion right now.


I personally thought Kelvin clearly won 29-28. I felt he could have been smarter also. He seemed a bit eager to pass and was reversed a few times. If he just stayed in his guard and worked some ground and pound it would have been more dominant. 



Canadian Psycho said:


> Fair enough. I do see it differently, but that's me. Hall was easily able to keep Kelvin at bay when he actually started utilizing his kicks and jabs, and he took Kelvin down and slammed him as though it was nothing. Kelvin's best moments came when Hall stood against the cage and practically waved him in, hands down, chin out. His attempting to fight like Anderson Silva saw Kelvin score a haymaker and a couple of takedowns in that first round, which is where Hall lost this fight.
> 
> Kelvin's a good kid with talent, and I'm not upset to see him win. Far from it. But I don't feel as though we got the fight we ought to have.


Kelvin was holding his own in the stand-up. I actually thought he wobbled Hall in the first round, might be wrong. Hall seemed worried about the take-down, I dunno if he felt more comfortable against the cage but I admit, it was a bad move on his part.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Parky-RFC said:


> I personally thought Kelvin clearly won 29-28. I felt he could have been smarter also. He seemed a bit eager to pass and was reversed a few times. If he just stayed in his guard and worked some ground and pound it would have been more dominant.


He was having trouble holding Uriah down even when he tried to obtain a good base and he was losing round three before that last takedown. Kelvin should be happy it wasn't ruled a draw - which it very well could have.



Parky-RFC said:


> Kelvin was holding his own in the stand-up. I actually thought he wobbled Hall in the first round, might be wrong. Hall seemed worried about the take-down, I dunno if he felt more comfortable against the cage but I admit, it was a bad move on his part.


Kelvin did virtually nothing in the stand up. He landed one hard shot in the first - that didn't do anything other than startle Hall - and jack all standing for the rest of the fight. The few times Uriah turned it up - standing or grappling - he started handily beating Kelvin.

Uriah beat Uriah tonight. It had little to do with Kelvin. All Kelvin had to do was push forward tonight and Hall did the rest. Samman or Dylan would have beat Hall tonight.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Kelvin belongs at 170, he appears to be carrying a lot of baby-weight and with the right team, his wrestling and power would fit in nicely at WW.

He is also very short,

I was happy to see him win, and derail the bias commentary from Florian,Anik and pretty much silence the media who was pumping Hall as the greatest thing since sliced bread..


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Suplex from Hall was wicked! Great fight for Gastelum


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow people are really discrediting Kelvin for winning this fight. Uriah didn't beat Uriah, Kelvin did. Maybe Uriah took Kelvin lightly, I don't know? But if he did maybe he should have been watching TUF as a reminder to how good Kelvin has been over the past season.

Despite Uriah's loss, he'll back knocking people out and being a force before you know it.

Kelvin will be a force too, at WW. As another poster said, he's carrying a lot of baby fat.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally this hype is over. To think people were talking about Hall and Silva, haha.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't know Chael/Anderson 3 was on that card.

Kelvin looked good but I can't help but feel that Hall is a far superior fighter who just didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Finally this hype is over. To think people were talking about Hall and Silva, haha.


Agreed. But hey, that is what the TUF show is there for. They nicely edited it so Dana would go ape shit over Hall and some people bought it hook, line, and sinker. 

Hall is an athlete. He is a black athlete, who can throw strikes and move in a way a guy like Kelvin or others cannot. But it doesn't mean he has awesome technique or knows what he is doing. 

Look at Rumble, he is an athlete, who has dwarfed many of his opponents in his career. Who looks quick and very powerful against guys he should beat. He is an athlete. Same can be said for Guillard. But it doesn't mean these guys are master strikers. 

KOing Bubba Joe should mean very little.

Credit Kelvin. Kid was dwarfed in there and is basically a kid. But he didn't give two shits about the hype. 

Hall isn't even that young I don't think. What like 28? He was beat by a welterweight who is a 21 year old kid. Imagine what Bisping, Okami, Boetsch, Lombard would do to this guy right now..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Kelvin looked good but I can't help but feel that Hall is a far superior fighter who just didn't pull the trigger.


Can't stand this crap. So because you were fooled and bought the hype like a little school boy, you are going to sit and act like it was just an off night?

Sure Hall is the better striker. Kelvin has more cardio, more wrestling, better BJJ, better fight IQ, more heart. And he was able to win by being dwarfed. Doesn't even belong at that weight. Yet Hall is the far superior fighter? :laugh:

Get out of here.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just feel that Hall was busy doing his best Anderson Silva impersonation while Gastelum was doing his thing. :dunno:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I just feel that Hall was busy doing his best Anderson Silva impersonation while Gastelum was doing his thing. :dunno:


I could say Guillard is just busy sniffing coke and being an idiot. But I would never call him far superior to say Jim Miller.

You can say he has more potential all you want. You may be right, he is given physical gifts that not everyone has. But to say he is far superior fighter? That is pretty disrespectful to Kelvin.

At 21 years old could Hall of beat a 28 year old LHW in the TUF finale? Doubtful. All that Hall is better at is striking and athleticism. All others aspects of fighting basically go to Kelvin. And he did it without the physical gifts. "Far Superior Fighter" :dunno:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What a horrible decision. There is no way to justify giving Kelvin the second or third.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> What a horrible decision. There is no way to justify giving Kelvin the second or third.


Do you not watch the UFC? Are you surprised that TDs mean a lot? Have you not seen something like this before?


----------



## Diazgonnahurtya (Feb 4, 2012)

> At 21 years old could Hall of beat a 28 year old LHW in the TUF finale? Doubtful. All that Hall is better at is striking and athleticism. All others aspects of fighting basically go to Kelvin. And he did it without the physical gifts. "Far Superior Fighter"


Well said, sir. Both guys are going to go far in the UFC, no doubt about that. I just think Kelvin might go a little farther.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A pity it didn't go to another round. Probably one of the best finales that showcased everything; skills, determination, endurance, striking, grappling, and heart.

Kelvin reminds me of "Rudy" except he actually won.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I could say Guillard is just busy sniffing coke and being an idiot. But I would never call him far superior to say Jim Miller.
> 
> You can say he has more potential all you want. You may be right, he is given physical gifts that not everyone has. But to say he is far superior fighter? That is pretty disrespectful to Kelvin.
> 
> At 21 years old could Hall of beat a 28 year old LHW in the TUF finale? Doubtful. All that Hall is better at is striking and athleticism. All others aspects of fighting basically go to Kelvin. And he did it without the physical gifts. "Far Superior Fighter" :dunno:


Wait... 

Holy shit, Kelvin actually got the decision?

...

I guess that's what I get for not watching the official decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do you not watch the UFC? Are you surprised that TDs mean a lot? Have you not seen something like this before?


I see terrible judging often that doesn't make it alright to steal from a man. There is no excuse for this shit the rounds weren't even close.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

osmium said:


> I see terrible judging often that doesn't make it alright to steal from a man. There is no excuse for this shit the rounds weren't even close.


Rounds one and two were pretty clear, but the third honestly could have gone either way.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ari said:


> Rounds one and two were pretty clear, but the third honestly could have gone either way.


The third was the most lopsided. Kelvin only had about a minute and a half of control where he was losing in damage to a guy off of his back and he was nearly finished earlier in the round.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll have to watch it again.
I definitely remember thinking round two was Uriah's strongest round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed. But hey, that is what the TUF show is there for. They nicely edited it so Dana would go ape shit over Hall and some people bought it hook, line, and sinker.


Yeah, I love how they used CGI and editing to fool us into believing that Hall actually hit that spinning back kick, the TKO from bottom, and the one punch on Bubba. I almost believed those actually happened, but it turns out it was all trickery and Dana White going, 'Holy!' :sarcastic09:

And you say you're not hating on Hall. It's plain as day. If you think Hall didn't partially cost himself that fight, then you must also believe Bigfoot outclassed Overeem :laugh:

Ignore Jonny. He doesn't engage in sense when it comes to Uriah and prefers throwing hissy fits. A couple of his 'casual MMA watching' friends compared Hall to Anderson, and it's been a sore spot for him ever since.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> He was having trouble holding Uriah down even when he tried to obtain a good base and he was losing round three before that last takedown. Kelvin should be happy it wasn't ruled a draw - which it very well could have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really feel your being harsh on Kelvin. Uriah said afterwards he had no excuses, he was simply beaten by the better mixed martial artist. 

Kelvin landed the more significant strikes in the stand-up, scored more take-downs and made at least 3 or 4 guard passes on the ground. Pretty clear 2-1 win from my point of view.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Normally I'd agree with you CS, but in this case I have to agree with him.
Uriah was being lauded as the next big thing and the best fighter to come out of TUF yet. 
We were all duped.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, I love how they used CGI and editing to fool us into believing that Hall actually hit that spinning back kick, the TKO from bottom, and the one punch on Bubba. I almost believed those actually happened, but it turns out it was all trickery and Dana White going, 'Holy!' :sarcastic09:
> 
> And you say you're not hating on Hall. It's plain as day. If you think Hall didn't partially cost himself that fight, then you must also believe Bigfoot outclassed Overeem :laugh:
> 
> Ignore Jonny. He doesn't engage in sense when it comes to Uriah and prefers throwing hissy fits. A couple of his 'casual MMA watching' friends compared Hall to Anderson, and it's been a sore spot for him ever since.


You seem genuinely hurt by most all of my opinions. I am sorry I get you so riled up. Yes, he KO'd some Bubba's. And Dana promoted it harder than anything in TUF history (which he should) and people ate it up. Thats my opinion. 

When a guy who hasn't even won TUF is getting put in the same sentence as any top 10 MW and Anderson's name is even mentioned...it is quite obvious that Dana's promotion put Uriah's stock over the top. 

Sorry if I am offending you.

You say it is because a couple of my casual MMA friends raved about him. No, right here we had an Anderson/Uriah thread, even if it was for kicks. We have news on Weidman getting him as a sparring partner, and people then saying how he can come in an emulate Anderson. We have people say here regularly that he is the best TUF fighter ever. 

It isn't just any one I run into in my personal life. It was all over this place to a degree. And many other internet sites. Perhaps maybe you didn't have these views, but many people expected/are expecting greatness. A good majority had him winning that fight. Half the people said best TUF fighter ever. And 1/4 seemed to think he is the next Anderson/wrecking machine at the UFC level. 

Not sure if you are blind or what. But I have seen countless people from journalists, to casual fan, to hardcore fans here.

Remember when Phillip Nover was said to be the next Anderson according to Dana White? Yea...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You say it is because a couple of my casual MMA friends raved about him. No, right here we had an Anderson/Uriah thread, even if it was for kicks. We have news on Weidman getting him as a sparring partner, and people then saying how he can come in an emulate Anderson. We have people say here regularly that he is the best TUF fighter ever.
> 
> It isn't just any one I run into in my personal life. It was all over this place to a degree. And many other internet sites. Perhaps maybe you didn't have these views, but many people expected/are expecting greatness. A good majority had him winning that fight. Half the people said best TUF fighter ever. And 1/4 seemed to think he is the next Anderson/wrecking machine at the UFC level.
> 
> ...


Saw that thread (comparison) and not sure if I even commenting on there. I do think Hall is extremely talented and his praises are warranted. He fought a good fight against Kelvin. I also think it should have went another round cuz that was close. Hall hurt Kelvin more without a doubt, but Kelvin scored the points. 

Kelvin has potential. Young kid, lotta ambition and a ton of heart. But lets face it Hall should go much farther in his career. Hall is still a beast. 

btw: Nover was actually compared to GSP, but yah I definitely get the comparison. Nover really fell off sadly.
Then again many TUF champs and finalists have.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm very happy to see both these two in the UFC. Uriah Hall I believe has as much talent as any fighter hes just a bit of a head case and sometimes doesnt perform to his full potential in his fights. Calvin is a very interesting up and comer remember hes only 21 and still very raw and was able to beat 3 good fighters on the show then come in and beat the guy who was being talked about as being a contender for Anderson Silva. From what I've seen of him hes a guy who knows how to perform on fight day and hes very strong. I expect he will continue to improve his skills and will see him for a long time in the UFC. I think both Uriah and Calvin as well as a few of the other quality fighters on the show will be able to have good careers in the UFC.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Parky-RFC said:


> Really feel your being harsh on Kelvin. Uriah said afterwards he had no excuses, he was simply beaten by the better mixed martial artist.
> 
> Kelvin landed the more significant strikes in the stand-up, scored more take-downs and made at least 3 or 4 guard passes on the ground. Pretty clear 2-1 win from my point of view.


Uriah didn't say he cost himself the fight? What a shock! Also irrelevant.

Actually Kelvin didn't land the more significant strikes in the stand after round one. All of the scoring sites have Hall landing more significant strikes in rounds 2 and 3. And he did pass guard 3 or 4 times but he was also swept that many times and in rounds 2 and 3 was taken down almost as often he was taking Uriah down.

It was not a clear 2-1. Kelvin came within a hair's breadth of losing to a fighter who was doing everything he could to lose. That last td probably earned him the third but with Hall ending up on top it still could have gone to Hall.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Hall won this one even though he underperformed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kelvin looked like he was the 28 year old. He kept his eye on the prize and fought hard. Uriah looked like he was the kid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You seem genuinely hurt by most all of my opinions. I am sorry I get you so riled up. Yes, he KO'd some Bubba's. And Dana promoted it harder than anything in TUF history (which he should) and people ate it up. Thats my opinion.


I'm not upset. I do think you're a bit jaded when it comes to Hall, but then I'm sure you have your reasons. I can't speak to how people around you have reacted to Hall. Frankly, few of my friends watch TUF, and those who do were equally impressed with Kelvin throughout the show. So I'm not surrounded by people calling Hall the next Anderson silva. 

That said, his finishes were worthy of praise... I can't really call the spin-kick KO or the TKO from bottom hype, because they happened. Whether we're talking the MW champion or some scrub on a regional card, highlight reel finishes only come around every so often. Dana and fans have every right to give Hall respect in that regard. Dana hyped that KO as the nastiest KO in TUF history... and it was. Dana hyped Hall as one of the nastiest, most dangerous fighters to ever appear on the show... and he was - he sent three people to the hospital (verified by other fighters on the show). Where's the hype? Where's the deceit? These were truths.

And no one, including Dana, said that Hall was destroying world beaters on TUF. He merely said that Hall was nasty, sending people to the hospital, and had one of the greatest KOs in TUF history. None of this was a lie. 



> When a guy who hasn't even won TUF is getting put in the same sentence as any top 10 MW and Anderson's name is even mentioned...it is quite obvious that Dana's promotion put Uriah's stock over the top.
> 
> You say it is because a couple of my casual MMA friends raved about him. No, right here we had an Anderson/Uriah thread, even if it was for kicks. We have news on Weidman getting him as a sparring partner, and people then saying how he can come in an emulate Anderson. We have people say here regularly that he is the best TUF fighter ever.


Hall built up his own stock. He did everything that Dana was praising him for. As I've already said, none of it was lies or BS. The KO, the hospitalizing other fighters, the generally being a dangerous fighter... it was all legitimate. It's okay to promote things that... you know, actually happened. 

And again, you reference a couple of threads at MMAF where literally everyone said Silva would demolish Hall, and that Hall training with Weidman would be of very little help to Chris against Silva. You're seeing things that aren't there. I'm not blind to it... you just make things up. Seriously... I can pull those threads up right now, and not one person will have said, 'Hall belongs in the top ten and should be challenging Anderson'. You've taken the fact that one n00b made a thread entitled 'Silva vs. Hall', a thread where everyone blasted the very idea, and turned it into this grand - fictional - story. 



> It isn't just any one I run into in my personal life. It was all over this place to a degree. And many other internet sites. Perhaps maybe you didn't have these views, but many people expected/are expecting greatness. A good majority had him winning that fight. Half the people said best TUF fighter ever. And 1/4 seemed to think he is the next Anderson/wrecking machine at the UFC level.
> 
> Not sure if you are blind or what. But I have seen countless people from journalists, to casual fan, to hardcore fans here.


If it was 'all over this place', please indulge me with some quotes/threads. They shouldn't be too difficult to find, given that it was *all* over the forum. 

Of course many people had him winning the fight. He fought at 70% capacity and still handed Kelvin a split decision victory. I really don't get how it's so difficult to see that Hall's showboating cost him some pivotal moments in that fight. People don't just make things up for the hell of it. I like Kelvin, rooted for him to make the finals. If Hall had come in and fought his heart out last night and still lost, then I'd be singing Kelvin's praises. The fact is, Hall goofed around until it was too little-too late, and you don't do that against someone with actual heart, skill, and determination. 

Hall did the same thing that Overeem did against Bigfoot. Showboating. And it cost them both. I'm not the only one who feels this way. But then that's also my opinion.



> Remember when Phillip Nover was said to be the next Anderson according to Dana White? Yea...


Nover lost a one sided beat-down. Hall lost a split decision to a very game opponent while fooling around. The two aren't even comparable. 



Ari said:


> Normally I'd agree with you CS, but in this case I have to agree with him.
> Uriah was being lauded as the next big thing and the best fighter to come out of TUF yet.
> We were all duped.


I don't think we were 'duped'. Losing a SD to Kelvin doesn't mean that Hall is now some overrated can who was never worthy of praise. He looked amazing on the show and gave people every reason to suspect that he was/is the real deal. What's more is, most people said that he was the best fighter to come out of TUF in a long while, which differs from 'the best fighter to come out of TUF, period'. And given recent seasons, I'd not disagree that he appeared to be a long overdue prodigy. 

Frankly, the only thing that was exposed about Hall was his mindset. I'm inclined to see how he performs in his next fight and the fight after that before I write him off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I never said he wasn't good. I just saw great hype, and I tend to root against most guys who Dana slobbers all over to sell to the public. Was never an Overeem, Lombard, or Lesnar fan. 

Mu simple point is he shouldn't be put on a pedestal because he beat some real low level guys in exciting fashion. Had he displayed great striking and won flawless victory decisions over ambulance visit KO's....he wouldn't get half the praise he did. 

I never said he wasn't entertaining either. He is entertaining, but entertaining doesn't mean real good. 

Yea, he lost a split decision over a guy who doesn't even belong at 185. Who is a 21 year old kid. A kid who didn't fold like Bubba. 

I laugh, because like you, my one friend is an Anderson hater but is really trying to get behind Hall. Funny how the real deal gets bashed by yourself and him....but a goofball who tries to emulate Silva while not even a TUF champ yet gets all this fandom. 

What was even funnier was how Hall after the fight said he didn't turn his emotions off for the fight and how they were teammates and it was odd. THen how he has all this respect for him and how tough he is. Was he respecting him when he repeatedly tries to back himself against the cage with his hands down? Or was he basically saying "you have nothing for me Kelvin, haven't you heard? I am the next Silva". Seems fake to me. If he really had that much respect, he wouldn't be trying to clown him as if he was some world champ. 

Uriah fought a WW. Who was 21 years old. Who he held almost a foot of reach over. And he lost.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Cmon guys , everybody knew this was going to happen... Infact 
I was impressed , Uriah did great on the ground ... i was expecting to be complete dominated on the ground by Kelvin...


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Uriah's new found confidence made him think he was Anderson Silva.
Strange boy.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hall did better with Kelvin's relentless pressure than Mike Ricci did with what's his name (can't even remember... not worth remember) from last season. 

I still think Hall has some potential but after being taken down by Andrews in the semi-finals... It was pretty obviously that was going to be Hall's weakness. 

Kelvin did exactly what he should have done, because fighters like him, will always be Hall's kryptonite. 

Hall either needs to hammer out his TDD or come up with a slick guard to counter act that. I think the guard is a better choice though. It seems like some strikers are just hell bent to think the fight will remain standing and seem to lose it when they can't get off their back. 

They need to game plan like the fight might take place on their back and how to deal with that.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny how far the other way the pendulum has swung.

Uriah is really strong and athletic. After a few years of TDD training and working on implementing his striking game into MMA he'll be a top 10 caliber MW. 

Even now he'd beat Kelvin 8/10 times. He just didn't fight smart and lost a split decision. It happens. Hopefully he takes it as a learning experience and moves on with his life.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> It's funny how far the other way the pendulum has swung.
> 
> Uriah is really strong and athletic. After a few years of TDD training and working on implementing his striking game into MMA he'll be a top 10 caliber MW.
> 
> Even now he'd beat Kelvin 8/10 times. He just didn't fight smart and lost a split decision. It happens. Hopefully he takes it as a learning experience and moves on with his life.


His corner even said to knock off the show and get some offense going. He was really just fighting weird out there. 

I'm interested to see what he can do. I think he'll have more of a career than Kelvin in the UFC.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> It's funny how far the other way the pendulum has swung.
> 
> Uriah is really strong and athletic. After a few years of TDD training and working on implementing his striking game into MMA he'll be a top 10 caliber MW.
> 
> Even now he'd beat Kelvin 8/10 times. He just didn't fight smart and lost a split decision. It happens. Hopefully he takes it as a learning experience and moves on with his life.


They fought and he lost one out of one times, so the assumption of him beating him eight of of ten times is silly.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I had Hall winning the split decision, I thought he did more damage in rounds 2 and 3. Kinda sucks that another boring wrestler won but eh okay.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> They fought and he lost one out of one times, so the assumption of him beating him eight of of ten times is silly.


Agree. Sort of sickening really how little respect Kelvin gets.

Seems like people don't want to believe Hall isn't as good as they thought or were told he was. 

It is funny how people say "with a couple years of TDD he will be top 10". As if it only takes a couple years. That is a slap in the face of all the top 10s who have spent a decade improving their skills. 

2 years of TDD drilling and he would perhaps stop Kelvin's TDs....a 170lber. A guy like Okami would maul him even if he spent 2 years with Sonnen and another 2 years Cormier. 

The guy didn't even win TUF, yet people want to think with a little practice he will be a top 10 guy? Why? Because he has some good striking? Melvin Manhoef has 10x better striking, and has been doing MMA for years.....yet where is his top 10 ranking???


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> They fought and he lost one out of one times, so the assumption of him beating him eight of of ten times is silly.


So it wasn't an upset then? The better guy wins every time?

8/10 is an estimate I made based on the skill level each has shown both in this fight and the others I've seen. Furthermore, it reflects the betting odds going into fight.

Kelvin basically fought as good as he possibly could have and Uriah fought dumb. I'm not trying to take anything away from Kelvin. He won. He is the Ultimate Fighter. Uriah's better and clearly has more potential going forward.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> So it wasn't an upset then? The better guy wins every time?
> 
> 8/10 is an estimate I made based on the skill level each has shown both in this fight and the others I've seen. Furthermore, it reflects the betting odds going into fight.
> 
> Kelvin basically fought as good as he possibly could have and Uriah fought dumb. I'm not trying to take anything away from Kelvin. He won. He is the Ultimate Fighter. Uriah's better and clearly has more potential going forward.


80% of the time he wins reflects the 3 to 1 favorite Hall was?

Interesting.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 80% of the time he wins reflects the 3 to 1 favorite Hall was?
> 
> Interesting.


Hall was -350. Which converts to ~78%. Rounded to the nearest 10% it makes 80%. 

Even if he was only -300, it's 75%.


----------

